# Post #



## Lancel0t

There are lot of changes that I've noticed here this morning to WR and I know those changes are for the improvement of this site. 

I would like to ask what happened to the number of my post. Before it was around 400+ but now it is 365+. I am wondering what happened those those.


----------



## cuchuflete

Good question Sir Lancel0t,

The Congrats forum does not count posts.  Therefore, when the threads were moved into it, all of us who had posted messages of congratulations had a reduction in our count display.  It chopped about 50 from me, but because quality matters more than quantity, I'm still behind GarryKnight in the count that counts!

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, that is exactly what I am thinking a while ago because I noticed these changes after seeing the new sub forum. Thank you for confirming it.


----------



## Philippa

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The Congrats forum does not count posts.  Therefore, when the threads were moved into it, all of us who had posted messages of congratulations had a reduction in our count display.


So someone who had just been congratulated on reaching a particular milestone, might in fact have gone backwards in the post count because of the _mismísimo_ congrats forum and not yet have reached that milestone......  

Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> So someone who had just been congratulated on reaching a particular milestone, might in fact have gone backwards in the post count  because of the _mismísimo_ congrats forum  and not yet have reached that milestone......
> 
> Philippa


Spoken like a revered science teacher.  Correct. 
As it says in chapter one of the text: Quality counts.  Post counts come and go.

c.

Edited after a little thinking:


> and not yet have reached that milestone......


 Not quite right.  They would have reached that milestone. The little counting machine would have displayed a number.  Then, the counting machine was re-calibrated.  The forero would still have passed the milestone.  In a parallel universe.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Lan and Cuch: I take that to mean that the two of you are generous in congratulating our fellow fereros.


----------



## Philippa

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> The forero would still have passed the milestone.  In a parallel universe.


Would that be the parallel universe where we celebrate when foreros reach 987 posts?!
Nice to see that ¡mundo WR está aumentando.... y ahora es universo WR!
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Would that be the parallel universe where we celebrate when foreros reach 987 posts?!
> Nice to see that ¡mundo WR está aumentando.... y ahora es universo WR!
> Philippa



Bueno, Philippa, in an inter-galactic sort of way, with proper alignment of planets...and if you pass the ice cream, I suppose 987 is a highly significant number.  Someone proposed that the biggest celebrations should come at 4747 and 2882, but only if they fall on a weekend with a full moon, and the tides are just right. 

The important thing is not to let the celebratory universe exert too much gravitational pull on the other universe, or Benjy's Lindt chocolate will fly backwards, become extremely dense, and cause all the clocks in the UK to
show the exact hour and minute of Mr. Gladstone's last moment as PM.


----------

